# How do i know if my tank is cycled?



## ur2high (May 10, 2010)

I started my tank up in on 4/20/10 so on 5/18/10 it will have been running with fish for a month. I started it with 4 goldfish,then a week later everyone told me at the lfs that i was fine to put 2 oscars in my tank, so i got em, they werent eating or anything, one got popeye, so i took em back a week or so later, i assumed it was because one was sick and my tank wasnt cycled.

Ive had a black shark in the tank for over a week, hes fine, been eating fine, no issues with him.

I would just like to know when my tank will be finished cycling and how will i tell or if it has already finished cycling. I just tested my water and i got these results:

ph 7.6
highph 7.4
ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate 5

The last water change i did was friday, because the night before my nitrates jumped up to 40, so i did a water change first thing friday, this was the first time my nitrates had ever been higher than 5, and ive heard anything under 40 is fine. 

BTW my testes are usually extremely close to above, my ph has stayed a constant 7.6, high ph has a range of 7.4 - 7.8, ammonia has stayed at 0, nitrite has been up to 1, but usually stays at 0 or .25, and nitrates have stayed right at 5 other than the night they jumped to 40. I did not get the test kit til 1 week after i started the tank and i have been testing it frequently an dlogging it being i just started it.

The tank is a 40 gallon flatback hex tank, i have fake plants and fake driftwood, and the only fish in it is a black shark thats around 3 inches.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

ammonia 0 nitrite 0 nitrate 5 = tank cycled.

if you have readings in Ammo or Nitrite and no Nitrate your tank is still cycling.


----------



## ur2high (May 10, 2010)

Thats cool, thanks for the info, normally i have no nitrite or ammonia, my nitrite in the previous weeks would get up to .25 but thats it, it normally stayed at 0 and now my nitrates are no longer at 0 so, i guess its cycled.


----------



## ur2high (May 10, 2010)

My next question is when do i replace my filters, do i wait or what?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

depends on wht kinda filter u have runnin on ur tank. i use a Dolphin HOB. i rinse the media once it gets clogged which is like once in 7 or 8 months.


----------



## ur2high (May 10, 2010)

Eluviet said:


> depends on wht kinda filter u have runnin on ur tank. i use a Dolphin HOB. i rinse the media once it gets clogged which is like once in 7 or 8 months.


http://www.amazon.com/Penguin-BIO-Wheel-350-Power-Filter/dp/B0009IMDQM

Thats what i have, are you saying i shouldnt replace the filters until their clogged? i was told to replace them every month, i havent changed htem yet, being my tank just finished up cycling


----------



## Torone (Apr 23, 2010)

when you replace the filter media entirely you lose a HUGE chunk of all those bacterium you worked so hard to get by cycling your tank. What i have heard is that when you do a water change you merely rinse it or let it soak in a bowl of water, but not replace it entirely.


----------



## ur2high (May 10, 2010)

Torone said:


> when you replace the filter media entirely you lose a HUGE chunk of all those bacterium you worked so hard to get by cycling your tank. What i have heard is that when you do a water change you merely rinse it or let it soak in a bowl of water, but not replace it entirely.


Ok thats cool, i wont replace them then. Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

what u can do is, replace the carbon but keep the media. cut the top of the media, the blue floss, try to take as much carbon out and replace it with some new one ... u can buy carbon bottom at the pet store.

not just that, u will save money on media.


----------



## ur2high (May 10, 2010)

ForMany said:


> what u can do is, replace the carbon but keep the media. cut the top of the media, the blue floss, try to take as much carbon out and replace it with some new one ... u can buy carbon bottom at the pet store.
> 
> not just that, u will save money on media.


i have no idea how to do that, so ill just leave it like it is


----------

